# Помогите, больно ходить в туалет



## Аделаида (20 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте уважаемые консультатны! Решила обратиться со своей проблемой на ваш форум. Я уже месяц безрезультатно хожу по врачам, никто ничего определенного сказать не может.

Месяц назад без видимых причин у меня появилась странная боль в крестце слева, которая отдавала в левую ногу. Причем не столько в ногу, сколько в два крайних пальца - мизинец и безымянный. Боль не постоянная, а переодическая - при определенном положении, как будто нерв что-то задевает, а потом отпускает. И еще...неудобно говорить... такая же боль появляется в прямой кишке при дефекации. Сразу после стула появляется сильная боль в стопе (как током простреливает).

Обращалась с этой проблемой к неврологу. По его назначению применяла следующие препараты: Танакан, Кавинтон, Мексидол. 

Прошла МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Вот заключение:
Сглаженность лордоза. Слабо выраженное снижение высоты диска L1-L2
Заднее медиальное выступание диска L1-L2 до 3 мм. Деформация замыкательных площадок тел Th11, TH12, L3 (грыжы Шморля).
НА уровне диска L5-S1 вправых отделах спинномозгового канала определяется киста ликворного сигнала 8 мм на 5 мм.
Просвет канала не сужен. Спинной мозг без особенностей. Костно-деструктивных изменений не выявлено.
*Заключение:* Мр-признаки интрадуральной арахноидальной ликворной кисты в правых отделах спинномозгового канала на уровне диска L5-S1. Задняя медиальная грыжа диска L1-L2. Остеохондроз в сегменте L1-L2

Врач рентгенолог сказал мне, что у меня грыжа, она "высокая" и поэтому "неоперабельная". Но она "не вяжеться" смоим "корешковым синдромом".

Прилагаю фото МРТ.




МРТ я делала в мае.

После этого я прошла гинеколога, сделала УЗИ - ничего особенного, Прошла проктолога  - ректоманоскопию. В момент процедуры сильно простреливало на входе в прямую кишку , и в ногу. Потом вставать на ногу было больно часа два. Но проктолог ничего не нашел...

Сейчас боли нарастают, Самое болезненное ощущение в момент стула. Как при зубной боли - как будто слева что-то цепляет нерв появляется резкая боль в стопе. :cray: Уже боюсь ходить в туалет....:cray:

Да... еще я недавно вспомнила, что у меня за этот период было два падения на копчик...

Нейрохирурги говорят, что киста справа - а боли слева - не стыкуется.

Рентгенолог, который делает МРТ - предлагает контраст. Это у нас  дорого,  не знаю, имеет ли смысл делать? Кроме того я оч аллергичная, опасаюсь осложнений...

Не знаю, что делать, и к кому обращаться. :cray:
Очень боюсь, что меня парализует, не смогу ходить в туалет... У меня двое детей, кто будет их поднимать?:cray:


----------



## Руслан-1 (20 Авг 2010)

У меня тоже самое только с правой стороны


----------



## Аделаида (20 Авг 2010)

Руслан-1 написал(а):


> у меня тоже самое только с правой стороны



Руслан, а ты копчик не ударял? Что говорят врачи?

Добавлено через 5 часов 46 минут
Уважаемые специалисты! Я очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. Мне не на что больше рассчитывать. Мною никто не занимается. Невролог отфутболила со словами - исключайте патологию внутренних органов. Когда все исключите - можете приходить, будем лечить остеохондроз.

На снимки и МРТ меня никто не отправлял. Сама узнавала, все по своей инициативе. Мне Доктор Ступин, спасибо ему, большое, :inlove: намекнул, куда плясать, я врачам говорю, никто меня даже слушать не хочет. Смотрят, как на идиотку... Или симулянтку? 

Когда меня загибают, проверяют рефлексы, силу конечностей, говорят  - все в порядке. У меня вообще спина никогда проблемной не была... Я занимаюсь любительским спортом: играю в волейбол, плаваю, танцую. Всегда имела активную жизненную позицию... А это непонятная боль в прямой кишке меня пугает тем, что непонятно ее происхождение.
В нашем регионе вообще заболеть - это страшно. Мало того, что в плане диагностики и лечения, в сравнении с  Западной медициной - у нас тут эпоха мезозойской эры. Так еще и, чисто по человечески, помощи ждать неоткуда. Больной человек здесь НИКОМУ не нужен. Я больше года самостоятельно лечила своего годовалого ребенка. Без медицинского образования! Перелопатила кучу информации, медицинских сайтов! Сама подбирала дозировки препаратов! Да, взяла на себя такую ответственность! Потому, что устала смотреть, как страдает мой сын! А врачи со стороны, с ироничными ухмылочками, равнодушно наблюдали за моими потугами!
В итоге, мы все равно сдвинулись с мертвой точки! :drinks: Ребенку стало намного лучше, т-т-т 1000 раз... Извините, за отступление, наболело! ...

МРТ у нас - слово почти нецензурное: prankster2: У нас его вообще не делают, я езжу в другой регион на исследование, записываюсь за месяц... На днях ездила, посоветовалась с врачом-рентгенологом, который делает МРТ. Он хотя бы задумался над моей проблемой. Сказал то же, что и Доктор Ступин - желательно сделать контраст. Записал меня на ближайшее число - 6 сентября, так что есть время подумать. 

Интересно, сколько стоит МРТ с контрастом в других регионах?

Честно говоря, так надоело самой себе быть и доктором и пациентом, назначать себе анализы, просить врачей - а вы назначьте мне вот это, плиз... Я считаю, что больной должен описать проблему, а врач - над ней думать. А у нас все думают, как тебя подальше послать...  А если придавит, то лечат, как в анекдоте:

"Больной  просит медсестру: 
-"Сестричка, может все-таки в реанимацию, а?!" 
- "Нет, если доктор сказал, в морг, значит в морг!"



В общем, буду благодарна за любой совет, и поддержку.
Очень хотелось бы узнать мнение разных специалистов относительно моей проблемы. aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Авг 2010)

Аделаида, два замечания.
Первое - делать МРТ без контраста не имело смысла, потому что оно в Вашем случае неинформативно.
И второе - прежде чем идти на повторный МРТ с контрастом, нужно сделать исследование нервной проводимости промежности и нижних конечностей, с обязательным захватом Pudendal nerve, потому что Вы описываете классические симптомы его поражения. Можете пройти по ссылке http://www.pudendal.com/ и почитать в открытом доступе.
umnik


----------



## nuwa (21 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Можете пройти по ссылке http://www.pudendal.com/ и почитать в открытом доступе.
> umnik


Аделаида, если педагоги английского в ваших краях работают по тому же принципу самообслуживания, что и врачи, то открывайте ссылку в Гугле. Один из автор поисковика Сергей Брин позаботился о своих бывших согражданах по "Нигерии в снегу" (обидно за державу, чесслово:cray и создал автопереводчик. Перевод не идеален, но суть понять всегда  можно...


----------



## Аделаида (23 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Аделаида, два замечания.
> Первое - делать МРТ без контраста не имело смысла, потому что оно в Вашем случае неинформативно.
> И второе - прежде чем идти на повторный МРТ с контрастом, нужно сделать исследование нервной проводимости промежности и нижних конечностей, с обязательным захватом Pudendal nerve, потому что Вы описываете классические симптомы его поражения. Можете пройти по ссылке http://www.pudendal.com/ и почитать в открытом доступе.
> umnik



Спасибо, доктор, сижу со словарем, кое-что поняла...

Добавлено через 5 минут


nuwa написал(а):


> Аделаида, если педагоги английского в ваших краях работают по тому же принципу самообслуживания, что и врачи, то открывайте ссылку в Гугле. Один из автор поисковика Сергей Брин позаботился о своих бывших согражданах по "Нигерии в снегу" (обидно за державу, чесслово:cray и создал автопереводчик. Перевод не идеален, но суть понять всегда  можно...



nuwa, большон спасибо. А то я на этой ссылке зависла по-серьезному. Еще не все термины есть в словаре, термины-то медицинские.

Но то что речь идет о половом нерве, я догадалась.

 А насчет английского - я, хоть в молодости и закончила иняз, но уже 10 лет работаю юристом,   А переводить медицинские тексты без соответствующего словаря - очень трудно.

Добавлено через 59 минут
Все прочитала, смысл понятен.

Симптомы близко, но не совсем совпадают...

боли при половом акте нет вообще, нет боли в пояснице, в тазу, а боль в прямой кишке не "без причины", а  именно, и ТОЛЬКО, при дефекации. И боль интересна тем, что сразу, прямо  во время дефекации, идет прострел в стопу. НА сайте об этом ни слова. ПОсле туалета - боль в прямой кишке проходит, а боль в стопе, и ноге ниже колена, остается. А в покое она переодически "гудит", как каметон. Как будто ударили - и пошла вибрация, которая стихает, и прекращается, а потом начинается занова.

Хотя,  на копчик я падала, а на велосипеде катаюсь не часто, но переодически, в течении всей жизни...

В любом случае, Доктор Попов, большое спасибо за внимание!

Хотела только спросить, исследование нервной проводимости промежности и нижних конечностей, с обязательным захватом Pudendal nerve - это болезненная процедура? 
Хотя я не уверена, что у нас ее делают, и, если делают, то так, как надо....


----------



## kobi (23 Авг 2010)

Аделаида, пока вы будете искать лучь света в мезозое (т.е. ждать возможность на МРТ с контрастом) считаю, что вам надо облегчить ожидание. Потому что простите, конечно, но то, чем вас лечили - хоть каким-то боком можно использовать для улучшения мозгового кровообращения, но насколько мне понятно страдают у вас не мозги, а противоположный полюс:blush200:.
Пропейте курс нестероидных  противовоспалительных  препаратов, только принимайте их после еды - думаю, что вам станет легче.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Авг 2010)

Аделаида написал(а):


> Симптомы близко, но не совсем совпадают...



Так статья не про Ваши конкретные боли, а общее описание неврита. Обследование болезненное.


----------



## Аделаида (31 Авг 2010)

Большое спасибо всем, кто откликнулся! 

Сделали КТ ккопчика и чуть-чуть захватили матку. Рентгенолог увидел в дне матки субсерозный узел до 5 см. Может вопрос не по адресу, но может ли этот узел как-то сдавливать кореши, или это просто случайная "находка" при обследовании? Стоит ли по этому поводу делать МРТ органов малого таза?


И еще... очень волнуюсь перед обследованием с контрастом. Скажите, часто ли контраст дает осложнения и какие?

И вообще, при хорошей переносимости, какие реальные нормальные ощущения могут возникнуть?


----------



## kobi (31 Авг 2010)

Аделаида написал(а):


> боли при половом акте нет вообще....


Аделаида, если это таки-да вообще-вообще, если никаких гинекологических проблем нет - как то боли внизу живота, усиление кровотечения при менструации, то Ваша миома просто ваша миома и все. Ничего с ней делать не надо пока, кроме ультразвукового контроля раз в год, т.к. она тихо сидит и никому ничем не мешаетumnikaiwan
Можно вопрос не по существу - а зачем Вы делали КТ, когда эта процедура в Вашем случае неинформативна?aiwan


----------



## axakal (31 Авг 2010)

Аделаида написал(а):


> Большое спасибо всем, кто откликнулся!
> 
> Сделали КТ ккопчика и чуть-чуть захватили матку. Рентгенолог увидел в дне матки субсерозный узел до 5 см. Может вопрос не по адресу, но может ли этот узел как-то сдавливать кореши, или это просто случайная "находка" при обследовании? Стоит ли по этому поводу делать МРТ органов малого таза?
> 
> ...



...Проблема связана с копчиком, вероятно всего из-за вашей травмы.. 
К мануальному терапевту или остеопату наружными или ректальным методами определят степень дисфункции копчика и вариант коррекции..
 Это проблема обычно появляется после родов по соответсвующим причинам и после травм крестца и копчика..Хотя возможны и отдаленные причины от места боли.
  Боль при дефекации  бегло обьясняется растяжением уже напряженной m.levator ani, запирательной мышцы, грушевидной мышцы..Последняя мышца имеет анатомическую связь  седалищным нервом, что обьясняет проводящую боль к стопе..


----------



## Аделаида (7 Сен 2010)

Уважаемый доктор kobi, спасибо за ответ!
Проблем по гинекологии у меня не наблюдалось. УЗИ я делала за 2 дня до КТ, оно было иделальное. Не так давно родила второго сына - 2 годика. Миом никогда не находили. И менструации - регулярные и не доставляют особых беспокойств. Откуда взялся этот узел на КТ???:prankster2:

По поводу вашего вопроса... На КТ поясничного отдела меня отправил нейрохирург. Он сказал, что не стыкуется мое МРТ с моей симптоматикой... Сказал, что лучше сделать, так как МРТ, цитирую, "чаще показывает одно, а КТ - другое" (я так поняла, в смысле диагностики?) А так как никто толком ничего сказать не мог, я все же решила перестраховаться. 
 На КТ - сказали, что лучше МРТ вряд ли что-то будет видно, но, учитывая падения на копчик - все же сделали КТ копчика и, как сказал рентгенолог, захватили матку.

Он сказал, что матка очень большая - 7 на 8 см:prankster2:, хотя УЗИ дает обычные данные, и гинеколог ничего странного не находит...

Плюс - нашел какой-то узел,  5 см. Это же, блин, почти как яичник! Неужели на УЗИ узел такого размера не могут обнаружить? 
Вобщем, чем дальше в лес, тем страшнее партизаны...:p

Вот я и думаю... есть ли этот узел вообще, где он находиться... или может, его с чем-нибудь перепутали? Ну, скажем, с кишечником, например, или мочевым пузырем?:prankster2:

И если он реально есть, может ли он, ну скажем, пережимать какой-нибудь нерв, и давать такие боли?:blush200:

Добавлено через 14 минут


axakal написал(а):


> ...Проблема связана с копчиком, вероятно всего из-за вашей травмы..
> К мануальному терапевту или остеопату наружными или ректальным методами определят степень дисфункции копчика и вариант коррекции..
> Это проблема обычно появляется после родов по соответсвующим причинам и после травм крестца и копчика..Хотя возможны и отдаленные причины от места боли.
> Боль при дефекации  бегло обьясняется растяжением уже напряженной m.levator ani, запирательной мышцы, грушевидной мышцы..Последняя мышца имеет анатомическую связь  седалищным нервом, что обьясняет проводящую боль к стопе..



axakal, сам копчик, когда его трогают снизу не болит вообще. Но когда врач, который делал колоноскопию, попытался потрогать его ректально, было ужасно больно, и простреливало в ногу...

Большое спасибо за совет. Я уже и  про  ушиб думала...Только я не поняла, зачем к остеопату, если явных повреждений (перелом, вывих, подвывих...) не нашли?


----------



## axakal (7 Сен 2010)

Аделаида написал(а):


> axakal, сам копчик, когда его трогают снизу не болит вообще. Но когда врач, который делал колоноскопию, попытался потрогать его ректально, было ужасно больно, и простреливало в ногу...
> Большое спасибо за совет. Я уже и  про  ушиб думала...Только я не поняла, зачем к остеопату, если явных повреждений (перелом, вывих, подвывих...) не нашли?


..У женщин наружно прощупать копчик сложнее, чем у мужчин, в связи его анатомической расположенности (более вентрально - глубоко) И определить степень дисфункции не всегда представляется возможным наружными методами..Существуют тесты, ориентирующие на предположение диагноза. Кроме копчика на боли могут повлиять расположение матки и окружающие свяки.. Ваша жалобы - признак, наталкивающий специалиста предположить подвывих  копчика, плюс сочетание симптомов раздражения седалищного нерва.. 
Узел таких размеров в матке, подобную симптоматику не даст, иначе женщины отказались бы быть беременным и рожать. 
 К специалисту - пальцевое per rectum..


----------



## Аделаида (9 Сен 2010)

Спасибо большое за советы. 

У нас трудно найти хорошего остеопата, но попробую.

Кстати, МРТ с контрастом показал, что киста контраст не накопила.


----------



## Tigresss (9 Янв 2015)

Ну что за везение такое, как только найду похожие симптомы, тема оказывается давно заглохшей.. И автор, и собеседники давно уже не заходили на форум... меня тоже мучают дискомфортные ощущения в прямой кишке, и одновременно проблемы с L5S1 (протрузия 5мм), и ноет сзади, то выше, то ниже...


----------

